# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  اواختفيت قبل أن تودعنى

## سمو الملك

يا راسما على شفاهى ابتساماتى

وماسحاً بسحرك جراح حياتي

أهديك باقه من الاشواق

وحنيناً يسكن الاعماق

وأياماً متوجه بالوافاء

يا مالئاً حياتي بالحب والصفاء
 اعترفت لك اني احبك وهذا النتيجه 
انا اتالم لاني كشفت الحقيقه


كم كنت اداوي مين كان مجروح
والحين ادور مين يداوي جروحي*
==================================
                           بقلم  سمو الملك* 
*
*

----------


## مادلين

*كم كنت اداوي مين كان مجروح*
*والحين ادور مين يداوي جروحي  من الاخرررررررررررررر*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

احساس رائع من شخص رائع

وكلمات اروع

----------


## سمو الملك

*يسلمو  كتير  ملكة  
الكلام  لما  يكون خارج من القلب 
بيولد  هاد الاحساس الي  اغلب  البشر للأسف  تفتقدة*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

اكيد معك حق مش كل انسان عندو احساس 

اهلا وسهلا فيك في المنتدى نورت

----------


## سمو الملك

النور  نورك و نور الحاضرين اكيد  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## محمد العزام

لا احد سوف يداوي جروحك الا انت ....بقوتك وبعزيمك 



راق لي المرور

----------


## سمو الملك

تسلم اخ محمد
  اكيد  لن  يداوي  جراحي  سواي     وكما  قال المثل 
(  لن يحك ظهرك الى ضفرك ) 
                    مشكور على المرور :SnipeR (28):

----------


## shams spring

كلمات مفعمة بالاحساس
اتمنى لقلمك ان يرتقي بين ربوع الحصن .... لك ودي

----------


## سمو الملك

اشكرك  على هاد التقدير  و اقبلي كامل  احترامي

----------


## عتيق الجحاوشه

البارح كنت اسولف لك عن الضيق ....
........... واليوم اسولف انا والضيق عنك ....

----------

